# FA MacCluer shirts



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys. I love all the discussions on classic OCBD selections. One that does not get much discussion, that I've noticed, is the shirts by FA MacCluer. You may recall that they are/were (not sure which) the private maker for BB shirts, among others. They are now making shirts under their own label. I really knew nothing about them until recently when I came across them at my local mens store. The price was $65, and I had a 20% off coupon, so total tab was $52. It only comes in sport shirt sizes (not exact neck and sleeves), so I bought a medium. The sleeves are a bit long for me, so the shop said they would shorten the sleeves for no extra charge. So $52 for a great shirt, adjusted to fit me perfectly. Will get it back next Saturday, and cant wait to wear it! 

I will not do it justice to try and describe it as well as you fellows here. I own no other high end OCBD's in which to compare. But, I will post when I get it to at least let you know how it comes out. 

Any MacCluer owners out there?

Tom


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Look forward to pictures.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for bringing up FA MacCluer shirts! I tried starting a thread on them some time ago and didn't get a lot of response. I currently have a white and a blue in their beefy OCBD...and find them to be excellent shirts. I got mine at Mens Apparel website for $65 each. I would put them close to Gitman Bros. Cambridge cloth oxford shirts in fit, collar and quality. Great heavy material...not as soft as BB...but great presence. Slightly longer color points like BB and Gitman...and like them they are lined--not a problem for me. The blue is a nice rich shade, without the greyishness off BB. I've only tried these two...and they make a numerous assortment in different styles, colors and patterns. A lot of mens speciality stores carry them. I really don't know why they are not better known. I heard about them first on this forum. Go to mensapparel.com and take a look. Mine were as advertised and they came in exact neck and sleeve lengths. A friend and co-worker got their broadcloth spread collar graph check and it looks great. They are a premium shirting at a good price point. I haven't tried their pinpoints yet. I do recommend them. If you try one--please give your impression. If I ever master getting pictures on this forum--I will feature them. They seem to be the "other" quality OCBD that everyone seems to forget about. I hope others who have tried this really good shirt will chime in and give them some recognition. They deserve it IMO. and I've tried almost all of them.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

Any online retailers? I went to their website and it said no stores in my area (FL).


----------



## bestmastertailor (Aug 28, 2003)

i have sold them for years. Nice basic shirt, makes many private labels for high end stores. They are available in sized shirts besides sportswear sized.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Salty - How does the fit compare to BB?


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

A good friend of mine buys a lot of BD MacCluer shirts from a local higher-end men's store. They have beautiful collar rolls - much nicer rolls than the BB non-iron pinpoint BDs I own.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Cowtown said:


> Salty - How does the fit compare to BB?


The fabric seems to be slightly beefier...though not quite as soft out of the box or as lustrous. The fit is generous...but less so than BB. The collar seems a bit stiffer without quite as much tie spacing. It does have a generous collar in point length and height. I personally like the Mac shade of blue better than BB (which leans toward grayish). Much of what I have mentioned is a matter of personal preference and somewhat subjective. It is definately a serious shirt. I've only tried the heavy Cambridge Oxford cloth and am comparing it to the must iron Supima BB OCBDs. The Mac only comes in white and blue in that material...but has pinpoint and broadcloth in many other colors and patterns. I would advise anyone to try one. Some will like it better than BB, some not. But, as I said, they are a contender with the other premium classic shirts. Don't know if I've answered your questions, but those are my impressions.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Salty. Very helpful.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats interesting that the website mentioned above does show the exact sizing. I was standing there with the guy when he was looking it up in his 'book' but did not find exact sizes available. Oh well, the medium fit me fine in the neck, and the sleeves I got altered. The model I got was the Cambridge oxford, but I would be willing to try some of their other shirts as well. Agree that the blue is a great shade, in my opinion. 
Tom


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Both of mine (one of which is less than a month old) have exact sizing. Both came from Mens Apparel.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Bahle's sells MacCluer's Cambridge oxford dress shirt as well. I like dealing with Bahle's, Karl Bahle, the owner, emails you directly after you have placed an order and will respond to any questions. They also carry a number of MaCluer's pinpoint dress shirts and sport shirts, which are a little loud for me. I have grown weary of the gray cast on BB's blue oxford and am going to try the Cambridge next go round. They are reasonably priced at $58.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Charles Saturn said:


> Bahle's sells MacCluer's Cambridge oxford dress shirt as well. I like dealing with Bahle's, Karl Bahle, the owner, emails you directly after you have placed an order and will respond to any questions. They also carry a number of MaCluer's pinpoint dress shirts and sport shirts, which are a little loud for me. I have grown weary of the gray cast on BB's blue oxford and am going to try the Cambridge next go round. They are reasonably priced at $58.


I share the sentiments on the BB blue. The older BB shirts had a much better shade of blue.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Eljo's sells MacCluer shirts, both sport and dress.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Charles Saturn said:


> Bahle's sells MacCluer's Cambridge oxford dress shirt as well. I like dealing with Bahle's, Karl Bahle, the owner, emails you directly after you have placed an order and will respond to any questions. They also carry a number of MaCluer's pinpoint dress shirts and sport shirts, which are a little loud for me. I have grown weary of the gray cast on BB's blue oxford and am going to try the Cambridge next go round. They are reasonably priced at $58.


Do they have a website, or is it strictly a local store? I'm not familiar.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Yes Bahle's of Sutton Bay, Michigan. They are a fourth generation family run store. Not as full service as an Oconnell's, no suits or blazers to speak of. Its tailored more to the sportsman.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Thanks. I'll check out the their website.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Seems that Dann Online sells Macluer as well. 
Tom


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks fishertw. I checked them out. Unfortunately the price on them flucuates wildly. At Dann the heavyweight oxford is $85, at Mens Apparel they are $65 and at Bahles they are $58! Quite a spread for the same shirt


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got one of their Cambridge Oxford Shirts. Good looking shirt. The weave isn't as uniform as the BB, but it does seem to have a richer blue. Good looking buttons. Single needle stitched throughout, except side and arms. The collar is a little more pointed than usual, and does not have such a good roll as of now (will report back after some washes + button repositioning).


----------

